# الاوزون وتعقيم الماء ...مشروع صغير .



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم .

مشروع صغير لتعقيم المياه بالأوزون .

أهمية الأوزون .
يعمل الاوزون على تجديد نشاط خلايا المخ فهو قاتل للبكتيريا والفطريات والطفيليات والخلايا السرطانية وهو منشط للجهاز المناعي ويرفع من كفاءة وحيوية خلايا وأعضاء الجسم حيث يزيد نسبة الأكسجين المتاحة للخلايا, وهو يخفض الآلام ويهدئ الأعصاب ويساعد على إفراز الكثير من الأنزيمات المهمة لعمل خلايا الجسم, كما أن الأوزون يتعامل مع الخلايا غير الطبيعية كالخلايا السرطانية الخبيثة بأن يخترقها حيث لا يحتوي جدارها على إنزيمات خاصة موجودة في الخلايا الطبيعية ويؤكسدها ويشل فاعليتها فيمنع حدوث التطورات المرضية ويبقى على حياة المريض.
بيستعمل غاز الأوزون في تعقيم مياه الشرب بشكل واسع , ومن المعروف أنه أسرع 3200 مرة من الكلور في قتل البكتريا والفيروسات والمايكروبات ولا يحدث آثاراً جانبية على الإطلاق مثل الآثار المرافقة لاستخدامات كيماويات التعقيم مثل الكلور.
وحالياً تتم الآلاف من مشاريع تنقية وتعقيم مياه الشرب باستخدام غازالأوزون .
وربما سائل يسأل هل له آية آثار جانبية ؟
ان غاز الاوزون تتوقف آثاره الجانبية فقط عند استنشاقه مباشرة لأنه في هذه الحالة يسبب تهيجاً للشعب الهوائية.

والاوزون غاز أزرق اللون يذوب في الماء وله رائحة النظافة ، ويتكون من ثلاث 

ذرات اوكسجين O3 ويتولد في الجو نتيجة تأثير الاشعة فوق البنفسجية او شحنات 

البرق على الاوكسجين النقي في طبقات الجو العليا.

عند تناول الماء المعالج بالاوزون فانه يقوم بالفعاليات التالية في جسم الانسان: 


1 ـ يمنع فعالية العوامل الممرضة ويزيد من فعالية جهاز المناعة عند الانسان. 

2 - ينقي الدم ويقوم بتنظيف الاوعية الدموية .

3 ـ يسرع التئام الجروح و يقلل من الالتهابات .

4 ـ يمنع تشكل الجلطة الدموية وأمراض الشرايين وينشط الخلايا الدماغية .

5 ـ يؤكسد المواد السامة في الجسم.حيث تلتصق الذرة الثالثة ل O3 وتصبح O2
اوكسجين نقي . 
6 ـ يمنع الاصابة بالامراض المعوية و يمنع الاصابة بالكثير من الامراض والالتهابات.

7- واخيرا : شرب الماء الذي يحتوي على الأوزون يساعد على معالجة قرحة 

المعدة، اضطراب الهضم وبعض التهابات المريء أو البلعوم والتهابات الفم. 

اذن الاوزون له فوائدة ولا تحصى لا تعد .....!!!

مبدأ التعقيم بالأوزون:

الأوزون عبارة عن الأكسجين المكون من ثلاث ذرات O3. وهو يتشكل في الطبقة العلويا من الغلاف الجوي بسبب خفة وزنه ، يمتص الأوزون الأشعة فوق البنفسجية في الطبقة العلوية من الغلاف الجوي وهذا ما يحمينا من الإشعاعات الشمسية المؤذية.
ينتج الأوزون عملياً بواسطة الأشعة فوق البنفسجية UV كما اوضحنا سابقا أو بواسطة تمرير الهواء على حقل كهربائي عالي التوتر High Voltage Discharge كما يفعل البرق بالاوكسحين النقي في الطبقات الجو العليا .
الأوزون مادة مؤكسدة قوية حيث يتفكك الأوزون وتتحرر منه ذرة من الأكسجين الوليد O وهو ذو قدرة أكسدة عالية جدا حيث تلتصق بالملوثات وتبصبح نظيفة وصالحة و نقية ً، لذلك يعتبر الأوزون من أكثر مواد التعقيم فعالية .
يبقى الأوزون فعالاً في الماء لفترات طويلة وبالتالي يحافظ على الماء معقماً لفترات طويلة في الخزانات والتمديدات وفي زجاجات مياه الشرب.
مساوئ التعقيم بالأوزون:
-	الأوزون يتفكك بسرعة كبيرة ولا يمكن الاحتفاظ به أكثر من ساعة،
لذلك لا يمكن تخزين الأوزون، ولكن يتم توليده في الموقع ويستخدم فور تحضيره.
استخدامات الأوزون في معالجة المياه:
يستخدم الأوزون في مجالات متعددة لمعالجة المياه أهمها:
•	تعقيم مياه الشرب .
•	تعقيم مياه العبوات المخصصة للبيع. 
•	تعقيم المياه الصناعات الغذائية. 
•	تعقيم وأكسدة مياه الصرف الصحي والصناعي. 
•	تعقيم ماء أحواض السباحة. 
•	أكسدة بعض المواد العضوية في الماء والتخفيف من الطعم والرائحة واللون في الماء. يصنع الأوزون من خلال تمرير الهواء الجاف النقي الخالي من الرطوب بواسطة مضخة هواء او بواسطة اسطوانة غاز الاوكسجين المسال النقي وبعدها يمرر الى جهاز مولد الأوزون فنحصل على غاز الاوزون ويمر في الخزان من الحديد غير القابل للصدأ مصنوعة من الاستانلس ستيل وهذه الخزانات تحتوي على زعانف داخلها لتدوير الماء وخلطه مع الأوزون لمدة عشرة دقائق ليتشبع بالاوزون والعملية مهمة لإعطاء الفرصة للأوزون ليتفاعل مع الكيماويات العضوية الموجودة بالماء وأكسدتها إلى ثاني أكسيد الكربون والماء .

اترككم مع الملف التالي وللمهتمن واي استفسار او توضيح من الناحية العملية انا بأنتظاركم .

المشروع نفذته بعد جمع كل البيانات والمعلومات وبكلفة قليلة جدا ربما يعود السبب الى توفر

بعض المواد بحوزتي من اجهزة ومعدات .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*كيف يتكون الأوزون .*

في الملف التالي يبين كيف يتكون الاوزون في الطبيعة .



البغدادي:56:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*مكونات مشروع تعقيم المياه بالوزون .*

سنتناول جميع اجزاء وحدة المشروع وايضا التصاميم الازمة وسنتناول ابسط

طريقة واقل كلفة وانتاج معقول يفي بالغرض لمشروع فردي صغير .

تتكون وحدة المشروع .

1 - مضخة هواء مع مجفف .او مولد الأوكسجين او اسطوانة اوكسجين نقي. 

2- مولد الأوزون .

3- خزان الماء مع الفلاتر والانابيب الناقلة .

4- التعبئة .

نكمل لاحقا ان شاء الله اذا كانت هناك استجابة للموضوع من الاسئلة والاستفسارات .


البغدادي:56:


----------



## mmn (22 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز على المعلومات القيمة و وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## احلا قمر (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*مجهود تستحق عليه الشكر*

الله يعطيك العافيه اخي على المشروع القيم والمعلومات التي منحتنا اياها , ولو سمحت لو تكرمت ممكن تمدنا بعلومات اكثر عن تصميم الجهاز وكيفيه تصنيعه خطوه بخطوه ...
وشكرا الك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخت احلا قمر .

تحية طيبة .

المشروع كان فردي وليس مشروع تخرج ولم اوثقه كتابتأ كما اسلفت .

المشروع نفذته بعد جمع كل البيانات والمعلومات وبكلفة قليلة جدا ربما يعود السبب الى توفر

بعض المواد بحوزتي من اجهزة ومعدات .

اما اذا كنت في صدد مشروع تخرج فأمكانك البدء به واي معلومات تطلبيها اذكريها فقط في 

في هذا الباب وستجدين الجواب امامكِ .


وتمنيتاتي لكِ التوفيق .


البغدادي


----------



## فاطمة الجزائر (1 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم أشكرك يا أخ محمد و نرجوا أن يزودك الله بالعلم و يوفق للبحث و ينور طريقك لتنفع أعضاء النادي و تستنفع دوما يا رب.


----------



## وردة البحرين (2 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي محمد 

والله يبارك بيك 

ووفقك


----------



## powder (7 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
اريد عمل مشروع لتقطير المياه المستخدمه قى حل الادويه والحقن


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 أكتوبر 2007)

powder قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> اريد عمل مشروع لتقطير المياه المستخدمه قى حل الادويه والحقن



الأخ باودر .

تحية طيبة .

هناك نوعان من اجهزة التقطير .

1- زجاجي يصنع من زجاج مقاوم للحرارة .

2- معدني يصنع من معدن مقاوم للصدء .

وبسعات مختلفة لتر بالساعة . يتكون من خزان الماء و مسخن كهربائي ثم مكثف للبخار الناتج .

ويستخدم جهاز التقطير لصناعات متعددة كالعطور والكحول والادوية واستخلاص بعض المواد من 

الأعشاب ....الخ .

وان شاء الله سوف احرر موضوع كامل في القريب العاجل .

والله الموفق .

البغدادي .


----------



## new daz (8 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك..


----------



## powder (19 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## صقرالندى (26 أكتوبر 2007)

لك
كل المحبة والشكر ياسادة من القلب 
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 أكتوبر 2007)

اشكر الجميع على الردود اللطيفة .

بغدادي


----------



## hal_fa81 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

اللة يقويك اخ شكري 
مشكور على مجهودك.


----------



## المطحون (25 ديسمبر 2007)

كيف يمكن تنفيذ هذا المشروع بشكل تجاري وما هو المطلوب


----------



## nomad (26 ديسمبر 2007)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

انت فعلا اخي شكري من الشخصيات الرائعة


----------



## Engr.Awad (4 فبراير 2009)

Thanks a lot for your information


----------



## therarocky (10 مارس 2009)

شــــــكرا جزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا م/ شكري 
على هذا الموضوع المميز مثل ما عودتنا دائما على التميز والجمال في مواضيعك 
جــــزاك الله خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## seya (3 يوليو 2009)

احبائى الاعزاء انا قرأت اخيرا فى بعض المقالات عن الاوزون وتفاعلة مع البروميد مادة موجودة فى الماءbro2 يعطينا البروميت bro3والبروميت ماده مسرطنة على حد علمى والله اعلم 
التفاعل يحدث بين البروميد BRO2 والأوزون O3 (عملية تأكسد) منتجاً المادة الضارة البروميت Bro3
منقول للامانة


----------



## seya (3 يوليو 2009)

واشكر كاتب الموضع جزيل الشكر على اهتمامة بهذا الموضوع المهم جدا فى حياتنا لتنقية المياه واشكره اولا واخيرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على مروركم وردودكم .


البغدادي


----------



## المهندس حسن عماد (21 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو ان تشرح عن ماهية تعقيم الماء لااوزون


----------



## sattam abrahim (1 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،
إذا تسمحلي أخوي بسؤال ..
ماهي تكلفة وحدة التعقيم بالأوزون لمياه الشرب المستخدمة في مصانع المياه الصحية ؟
أرجو الإفادة وشكراً،،


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 ديسمبر 2009)

sattam abrahim قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،
> إذا تسمحلي أخوي بسؤال ..
> ماهي تكلفة وحدة التعقيم بالأوزون لمياه الشرب المستخدمة في مصانع المياه الصحية ؟
> أرجو الإفادة وشكراً،،



تحية طيبة .

لا يوجد هناك تكلفة ثابتة .

نوع المواد ومواصفاتها تختلف من بلد الى اخر . 

تقبل اجمل الامنيات .

البغدادي


----------



## مجدى كمال (20 يناير 2010)

*معلومات قيمة جدا*

السلام عليكم وشكرا للمعلومات وبرجاء تكملة الموضوع
هل 12000فولت من محول رافع ac ام من دائرة جهد عالى مثل سيارت البنزين
وفقك اللة ومنتظر الرد وشكرا magdy kamal


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 يناير 2010)

مجدى كمال قال:


> السلام عليكم وشكرا للمعلومات وبرجاء تكملة الموضوع
> هل 12000فولت من محول رافع ac ام من دائرة جهد عالى مثل سيارت البنزين
> وفقك اللة ومنتظر الرد وشكرا magdy kamal



طبعا من من محول رافع 12000فولت ac

تقبل تحياتي

البغدادي


----------



## ندى الإمارات (18 فبراير 2010)

أخي العزيز
ممكن تفيدنا بطريقة صنع الجهاز ؟ بالتفصيل
احتاجة كمشروع.. وعندي فرصة 3 أسابيع

في انتضاركـ،.,ـ


----------



## spider25 (11 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لما يرضيه - استاذي الفاضل 
ماهو حد معرفتك بتعليق العضو seya ( 
*احبائى الاعزاء انا قرأت اخيرا فى بعض المقالات عن الاوزون وتفاعلة مع البروميد مادة موجودة فى الماءbro2 يعطينا البروميت bro3والبروميت ماده مسرطنة على حد علمى والله اعلم 
التفاعل يحدث بين البروميد BRO2 والأوزون O3 (عملية تأكسد) منتجاً المادة الضارة البروميت Bro3
منقول للامانة*​

ارجو توضيح الامر لكوني امتلك محطة ماء وارغب بشراء جهاز تعقيم بالاوزون بدل الكلور مع خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## waleedthehero (12 أبريل 2010)

thanksss..........


http://liveconcerns-waleed.blogspot.com/


----------



## فداء (12 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ع المعلومات


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (16 أبريل 2010)

موفق


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 أبريل 2010)

تسلموا .

تقبلوا تقديري واعتزازي.

البغدادي


----------



## abubaker48 (11 فبراير 2011)

*شكر جزيل*



شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> سنتناول جميع اجزاء وحدة المشروع وايضا التصاميم الازمة وسنتناول ابسط
> 
> طريقة واقل كلفة وانتاج معقول يفي بالغرض لمشروع فردي صغير .
> 
> ...











الاستاذ البغدادي,,,
السلام عليكم ,, 
لك جزيل الشكر على المعلومات القيمه ,, لدي مشروع صغير لتحلية وتعبئة مياه الشرب في قوارير ,, احتاج معلومات فيما يتعلق باستخدام اللأوزون من حيث المده التي يمكن بعدها شرب الماء ,, كذلك انواع الاجهزه واسعارها ومن يقوم بركيبها وطريقة الاتصال والحصول على معلومات مباشرة 

وشكرا


----------



## شراع الامل (22 يناير 2012)

مشكور ع الموضوع اخي بس ممكن اعرف مصادر هذا البحث


----------



## rkowwe (19 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## essampharma77 (12 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور أخي على المعلومات


----------



## belal-alsharaa (27 أغسطس 2014)

thanx thanx thanx


----------

